# **** She Found Out! ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

In the last 35 years or so--- I've found that Miss K can have some strange thoughts at times.

She acquired the knowledge from a source unknown to me, that I had posted pictures of her pies on a messy counter. So--- today, after baking 4 pies for our Thanksgiving dinner--- she arranged a setting of one of her master piece apple pies to be posted just for the Predatortalk family.

I'll be cut'in into this after rabbit hunt'in tomorrow.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's just mean Dave !


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Damn you.....now I want some of that pie...and it's a bit of a drive to make it south and into the hills......looks absolutely amazing! Move over Rachael Ray, here comes Miss K!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow, my Kryptonite is Apple Pie....and that looks great!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That looks like a great pie, and I bet it tastes even better! I'll be doing a little rabbit hunting myself. It was always a tradition my dad had. He would take us kids rabbit hunting so that we would be out of mom's way in the kitchen.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think i could be tempted. Looking good, slice of cheese and your good to go.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Miss K may have some strange thoughts but she sure knows her way to a man's heart.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Apple Pie mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............ Sounds Scrumptious!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wheres the ice cream !!

Fond memories of rabbit hunting at Thanksgiving when I was kid. So how many rabbits did you get Dave ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

No ice cream PW--- I'm not that kind of guy.lol.

Two--- I shot two rabbits. The rabbits up here in the mountains are not very big--- we have fox squirrels that are bigger than these cottontails.

When I use to swing through Kentucky to visit kin, we'd do some brush hunt'in. The swamp rabbits down that way are as big as the red fox we have here--- cottontails fried in a mess of butter and hog fat are--- Mmmmm, good!

awprint:


----------

